# Do not buy or stock the Samsung 33J 21700 battery!



## Alex (15/11/17)

Do not buy or stock the Samsung 33J 21700 battery! self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 48 minutes ago by Mooch315

It is a very low amp-rated battery, about 3A, optimized for low current, high cycle life applications. Useless for vaping.



Vendors, do not stock it.

Vapers, do not buy it.

source:

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 12 | Useful 1


----------



## Gizmo (15/11/17)

Thanks for the info Alex.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

